

If PHP Were British - frederickf
https://www.addedbytes.com/blog/if-php-were-british/

======
frederickf
This article is very tongue-in-cheek. The title says PHP but you don't have to
know PHP to appreciate the humor (or should I say "humour"). At least some of
it applies to any C based language.

